# Review Courses - Mechanical: Machine Design and Materials



## 007Mech_E (Jan 30, 2017)

I was hoping to get some feedback on which review course is preferred. I will be taking the Mechanical: Machine Design and Materials so it looks like my options are as follows:

1. School of PE $990 Ondemand or $1290 Live

2. PPI $2036 Ondemand or $2311 Live

3. Capstone Learning $699

4. Dr. Tom's $1150 extended, $950 20wk or $750 Fast Track

I would appreciate it if you all would share your experiences.. From what I have read so far, SofPE is the most popular for Mechanical and PPI has disappointing reviews which is surprising considering how expensive it is compared to the others. I have not heard anything about Capstone or Dr. Tom's? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## starquest (Feb 2, 2017)

Ouch!  I didn't realize the cost of these review courses.    

I'm a fan of self paced studying.   The MERM and the associated PPI/NCEES materials are adequate to prepare you for the exam.  Supplement with a few textbooks such as Shigley's, Machinery's Handbook, etc. and devote yourself to working problems for a minimum of 2.5-3 hrs/day,  6 days/week, and you will be adequately prepared IMHO.


----------



## SmilinEd (Feb 2, 2017)

starquest said:


> Ouch!  I didn't realize the cost of these review courses.
> 
> I'm a fan of self paced studying.   The MERM and the associated PPI/NCEES materials are adequate to prepare you for the exam.  Supplement with a few textbooks such as Shigley's, Machinery's Handbook, etc. and devote yourself to working problems for a minimum of 2.5-3 hrs/day,  6 days/week, and you will be adequately prepared IMHO.


@007Mech_E, if you are disciplined enough for self-study, @starquest is right. I would purchase the PPI book set (https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-machine-design-and-materials-bundle.html), any NCEES exams you can get your hands on, and your favorite textbook (the above list is good). 

If you don't have enough discipline to self-study (I am one of these people), then the courses are great. I took the PPI class and was very happy with the Live course. I think the teacher can make or break the course, and the one I had (Richard Davis) is no longer teaching for PPI  . The best investment you can make is in yourself, so know what works for you, invest in yourself, and pass the test the first time. Best of luck!


----------



## 007Mech_E (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am "okay" with self-study, but I definitely would rather take a review course just to ensure I study the right things. How do you go about getting the NCEES exams? Where are they available?

All the good teachers must be gone from PPI because I have heard absolutely terrible reviews about them.. which surprises me cause they're the most expensive.


----------



## SmilinEd (Feb 5, 2017)

007Mech_E said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I am "okay" with self-study, but I definitely would rather take a review course just to ensure I study the right things. How do you go about getting the NCEES exams? Where are they available?
> 
> All the good teachers must be gone from PPI because I have heard absolutely terrible reviews about them.. which surprises me cause they're the most expensive.


You can purchase the newest version (2016) from NCEES or PPI, or other vendors. The 2011 and 2016 versions of the NCEES exam are similar, but if you can get both, do so. Check out the Yard Sale forum here, most people sell their study books after they pass. Check eBay too... who knows. Also, minor note, the old exam format (common AM section) practice exams all have the sam AM questions (i.e. the 2011 Thermal Fluids NCEES practice exam has the same AM questions as the 2011 Machine Design &amp; Materials exam).

As for PPI, I can't comment on any other teachers, and the one I had is retired (he was good).


----------



## James229 (Apr 15, 2017)

You can get a free 10-week study guide for the PE exam here http://www.mechanicalpeacademy.com/mechanical-pe-exam-study-guides/ along with other information.  You can use the promo code MPA15 to save 15% on PPI books as well through the website.


----------

